# Estado / Sido



## VenusEnvy

¡Hola a todo! I am a little confused about these words, and I need someone to explain their difference to me. 

I have always said "been" using "estar":
I have been  eating . . .
I had been  walking . . .
How have you been?
He has been  assassinated.

But, sometimes "ser" is used . . .

This brings me to my confusion. Does their difference in meaning carry over? (In that "estar" is used in more temporary, sentient situations, while "ser" with actions that  . . .  Ahh!)


----------



## Leopold

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¡Hola a todo! I am a little confused about these words, and I need someone to explain their difference to me.
> 
> I have always said "been" using "estar":
> I have been  eating . . .
> I had been  walking . . .
> How have you been?
> He has been  assassinated.
> 
> But, sometimes "ser" is used . . .
> 
> This brings me to my confusion. Does their difference in meaning carry over? (In that "estar" is used in more temporary, sentient situations, while "ser" with actions that . . . Ahh!)


 Well, this is a difficult issue. Generally "estar" is used for temporary state or physic location. "Ser" for permanent states. Besides sometimes the meaning of an adjective may change if we use ser or estar. Take a look to these links:
http://www.studyspanish.com/tutorial.htm (Unit 2)
http://www2.chappaqua.k12.ny.us/hgfaculty/jasarris/ser_and_estar.htm
http://www.chass.utoronto.ca/spanish_portuguese/spa220/review/tobe3.html

 If you have any doubt just ask us.

 L.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Well, those sites were useful, I already am pretty well read on the differences between the two verbs in most tenses. However, not in the progressive tense.

An example of my confusion:

With "Estar":
I had been eating.
Habia estado comiendo.  (o Hube estado comiendo.)

With "Ser":
He had been assassinated.
Hubío sido asesinado.

Ok, so why does the second example use "Ser", but the first uses "Estar". For the most part, (well, all of the time), I have used "Estar" to indicate this progressive word of "been". Are there times when I need to use "Ser"?

(Perhaps now my question is better articulated.)
Thanks all!


----------



## Leopold

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Well, those sites were useful, I already am pretty well read on the differences between the two verbs in most tenses. However, not in the progressive tense.
> 
> An example of my confusion:
> 
> With "Estar":
> I had been eating.
> Habia estado comiendo.  (o Hube estado comiendo.)
> 
> With "Ser":
> He had been assassinated.
> Hubío sido asesinado.
> 
> Ok, so why does the second example use "Ser", but the first uses "Estar". For the most part, (well, all of the time), I have used "Estar" to indicate this progressive word of "been". Are there times when I need to use "Ser"?
> 
> (Perhaps now my question is better articulated.)
> Thanks all!


 Ok, the answer is that the first sentence is active progressive, and the second one is a passive one. For passive ones it's necessary to use "ser".

   He estado comiendo (I've being eating)
   He sido comido (I've been eaten)

   L.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ohh!      Now I feel silly. Alrighty, I understand. But, can you give me some more examples, please?

(They didn't teach me this in my classes!)


----------



## Leopold

You just think that with the infinitive you can't use "estar", and with gerund you can't use "ser".
He estado paseando - I've been walking
Estuvo pensando en ello - He was thinking about it
Ha sido encontrado - It's been found
Fue recogido - It was collected

L.


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¡Hola a todo! I am a little confused about these words, and I need someone to explain their difference to me.
> 
> I have always said "been" using "estar":
> I have been  eating . . .
> I had been  walking . . .
> How have you been?
> He has been  assassinated.
> 
> But, sometimes "ser" is used . . .
> 
> This brings me to my confusion. Does their difference in meaning carry over? (In that "estar" is used in more temporary, sentient situations, while "ser" with actions that  . . .  Ahh!)





Hi Venus! Welcome back!

*    Check here.  Ser/Estar    * 


Bye! Art


----------



## David

I think you would want to avoid constructions such as "He estado comiendo," or "Estaremos hablando." These are anglicismos which serve no particular function in Spanish. It is more euphonious to say "Estaba comiendo..." or "Estuve comiendo," or "Comía...", depending on the situation, and "Hablaremos..."

Ditto "estoy interesado en...x" as opposed to "x me interesa..."


----------



## Leopold

David said:
			
		

> I think you would want to avoid constructions such as "He estado comiendo," or "Estaremos hablando." These are anglicismos which serve no particular function in Spanish. It is more euphonious to say "Estaba comiendo..." or "Estuve comiendo," or "Comía...", depending on the situation, and "Hablaremos..."
> 
> Ditto "estoy interesado en...x" as opposed to "x me interesa..."


 Hi David, I'm afaid you're wrong, that kind of construction is NOT an anglicismo. It's very used in everyday life when we refer to something that happened in a period that hasn't already finished. It's true that some Ensglish speaker tend to use "estaba comiendo" or "estuve comiendo" when a native speaker would probably say "comía", but this just applies to certain circumstances.And this does not mean it's wrong to say "he estado comiendo", "estaré comiendo", etc.

 L.


----------



## David

¿Cuàndo dirías "He estado comiendo...", por ejemplo? Or "estaremos hablando..." ¿No son anglicismos? Por favor, Bro...


----------



## Leopold

Esta mañana he estado comiendo con unos amigos, y luego hemos estado viendo una película en mi casa.
Mañana por la tarde a esta misma hora estaré hablando con el jefe de personal del hotel, con suerte me dará un puesto de trabajo.

Se usa prácticamente igual que en inglés.

L.


----------



## David

Bueno, y hace 40 años no se usaban. Son anglicismos.
Tal vez comunes, pero de todos modos...
¿Estaré hablando?


----------



## Leopold

Acabo de encontrar este ejemplo de 1874 en el CORDE:

 1     Quiero decir -proseguí- que durante tanto tiempo he estado comiendo de tu pan, aunque también os he da **  1874    

 Y estos para "he estado viendo":
 1    .. ¿Dónde está entonces? Porque esta misma mañana he estado viendo yo tu maleta y allí no hay nada. - L **  1945          Laforet, Carmen                          Nada                                                         ESPAÑA          12.Relato extenso novela y otr Destino (Barcelona), 1997
2     Sabatino. Sepa usted que yo he estado hablando y he estado viendo a diario a un hombre que hacía diez  **  1923          Carrere, Emilio                          La torre de los siete jorobados                              ESPAÑA          12.Relato extenso novela y otr Jesús Palacios, Valdemar (Madrid), 1998
3    tarme alrededor de una botella con gente a la que he estado viendo hablar todo el día, aburrirnos junto **  1951          Barea, Arturo                            La forja de un rebelde                                       ESPAÑA          12.Relato extenso novela y otr Losada (Buenos Aires), 1958
4    ... - ¿Hoy? -preguntó la joven, sorprendida. - Os he estado viendo la noche entera..., desde la calle,  **  1861          Castro, Rosalía de                       Flavio                                                       ESPAÑA          12.Relato extenso novela y otr Marina Mayoral, Turner (Madrid), 1993
5    meses de un año en primavera. De Febrero a Agosto he estado viendo abrirse en tierras diversas las prim **  1920          Martínez Sierra, Gregorio                Granada (Guía emocional)                                     ESPAÑA          16.Turismo y viajes            Saturnino Calleja S. A. (Madrid), 1920
6    os días pasados. ¿Creerá Ud. amigo, que, mientras he estado viendo contenta a la gente, yo me he estado **  1821    

 L.


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> Esta mañana he estado comiendo con unos amigos, y luego hemos estado viendo una película en mi casa.
> Mañana por la tarde a esta misma hora estaré hablando con el jefe de personal del hotel, con suerte me dará un puesto de trabajo.
> 
> Se usa prácticamente igual que en inglés.
> 
> L.





Sí, también he notado entre nosotros, los argentinos, esto:

"Mañana estoy viajando a Punta del Este"... and this is English, isn't it?


Art


----------



## Leopold

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí, también he notado entre nosotros, los argentinos, esto:
> 
> "Mañana estoy viajando a Punta del Este"... and this is English, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Art


 Exacto. Eso sí es un calco del inglés "I'm travelling" (< I'm going to travel).
 Pero no las demás formas.

 L.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I tend to use this construction quite often. I find it simply coming out of my mouth when I am speaking about things I was doing in the past. 

Instead of saying, "Hablaba" I tend to say "Estaba hablando". Perhaps this is one of my faults as a native English speaker.      Thanks for the light on the subject though.

And, thanks for the greeting, Art. I took a small hiatus on WR. The link you pasted is a page on the site you sent me in a message once. Great site! I should have checked there, first.


----------



## Leopold

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I tend to use this construction quite often. I find it simply coming out of my mouth when I am speaking about things I was doing in the past.
> 
> Instead of saying, "Hablaba" I tend to say "Estaba hablando". Perhaps this is one of my faults as a native English speaker.      Thanks for the light on the subject though.
> 
> And, thanks for the greeting, Art. I took a small hiatus on WR. The link you pasted is a page on the site you sent me in a message once. Great site! I should have checked there, first.


 Yes. It's usually to say "estaba hablando" instead of "hablaba" if you are an English speaker. But anyway notice that "hablaba" is used like "he was used to talk" mainly or "he talked" (refered to a usual action), although it could also mean "he was talking". "estaba hablando" refers mainly to the duration of the action.

 Estaba hablando por teléfono cuando llamarón a la puerta. (duration)
 Also, but much less common: Hablaba por teléfono cuando llamarón a la puerta.
 I was talking on the phone when they knocked on the door.

 Hablaba siempre de su país. (repetition, custom)
 He always used to/would talk about his country.

 Hablaba sin cesar y nadie podía decir nada. (duration)
 He was talking incesantly and no one could say a word.

 L.


----------



## Hatuey

Question.
L. Writes: He estado comiendo (I've being eating)
He sido comido (I've been eaten)

I thought that "have" calls for "been." Hence, I've been eating rather than I've "being" eating. 
Suggestions, comments or corrections welcome.
Hatuey


----------



## jacinta

Hatuey said:
			
		

> Question.
> L. Writes: He estado comiendo (I've being eating)
> He sido comido (I've been eaten)
> 
> I thought that "have" calls for "been." Hence, I've been eating rather than I've "being" eating.
> Suggestions, comments or corrections welcome.
> Hatuey



Hi, Hatuey,

I think it was a mistake.  It should have read:
He estado comiendo=  I've been eating.  Estado is *been*.  You always use estar with the gerundio.


----------



## Hatuey

Hi, jacinta,

Thank you for answering me. I just discovered this site and am very impressed. Can you, or someone else, tell me how it works? Are people like you employees or is it an all volunteer effort? TIA
Hatuey


----------



## Leopold

Hatuey said:
			
		

> Question.
> L. Writes: He estado comiendo (I've being eating)
> He sido comido (I've been eaten)
> 
> I thought that "have" calls for "been." Hence, I've been eating rather than I've "being" eating.
> Suggestions, comments or corrections welcome.
> Hatuey


 Yes Hatuey, it was my mistake. I'll correct it in the original post. Thanks. 

 L.


----------



## Hatuey

Leopold,
I am sure you will have plenty of opportunities to correct mine--in English and Spanish.
H.


----------



## jacinta

Leopold said:
			
		

> Yes Hatuey, it was my mistake. I'll correct it in the original post. Thanks.
> 
> L.


 

Leopold:  No need to correct it!!    If you do, the subsequent posts will make no sense.  Why don't you leave it as a learning example?  We all make mistakes!  

jacinta


----------



## jacinta

Hatuey said:
			
		

> Hi, jacinta,
> 
> Thank you for answering me. I just discovered this site and am very impressed. Can you, or someone else, tell me how it works? Are people like you employees or is it an all volunteer effort? TIA
> Hatuey


 
Bienvenida y welcome, Hatuey.  No, we are not employees.  We are all here contributing and helping out for the love of languages!   If you have any problems navigating this site, just ask, either by Personal Message (PM) or publically in a post.  Have fun!

jacinta


----------



## Leopold

jacinta said:
			
		

> Leopold:  No need to correct it!!    If you do, the subsequent posts will make no sense.  Why don't you leave it as a learning example?  We all make mistakes!
> 
> jacinta


 I changed it beacuse it was in his quote of my message... And thought that if someone just come and see that post because he wants to know the answer I gave it would be better if he had a correct message (because it was a lapsus).
 But anyway if you think it's better to leave it that way i can change it... 
 Just tell me what you think.

 L.


----------



## jacinta

Leopold said:
			
		

> I changed it beacuse it was in his quote of my message... And thought that if someone just come and see that post because he wants to know the answer I gave it would be better if he had a correct message (because it was a lapsus).
> But anyway if you think it's better to leave it that way i can change it...
> Just tell me what you think.
> 
> L.




Oh, I don't know...not a big deal.  I do think that we should keep the continuity of posts, though.  We could all edit our own threads and future readers will not be able to follow the flow or train of thought.  My opinion is to change it back but I'll leave it up to you.


----------



## Leopold

Ok, it's done 

L.


----------



## Hatuey

jacinta said:
			
		

> Bienvenida y welcome, Hatuey. No, we are not employees. We are all here contributing and helping out for the love of languages!  If you have any problems navigating this site, just ask, either by Personal Message (PM) or publically in a post. Have fun!
> 
> jacinta


Hi Jacinta,

Bienvenido, Hatuey is a man, an aging man, perhaps an old man.


----------



## jacinta

Hatuey said:
			
		

> Hi Jacinta,
> 
> Bienvenido, Hatuey is a man, an aging man, perhaps an old man.



Ha,ha.  Age is relative, Sr. Hatuey.  Y dispenseme por la equivocacion  .


----------



## Hatuey

No problema. Dispensada. And your welcome is appreciated.
H.


----------



## belén

David said:
			
		

> Bueno, y hace 40 años no se usaban. Son anglicismos.
> Tal vez comunes, pero de todos modos...
> ¿Estaré hablando?



David, aparte de los fantásticos ejemplos que ha puesto Leopold sobre "he estado..." me gustaría aportar mi humilde opinión

En España, como sabes, se usa muchísimo el pretérito perfecto compuesto cuando la acción ha finalizado hace muy poco.

Esta mañana he estado en Burgos
He llegado hace media hora y he aparcado lejísimos

Mientras que en el resto de los países hispano hablantes, se usa el pretérito perfecto simple

Esta mañana estuve en Burgos
Llegué hace media hora y aparqué lejísimos

Me temo que con la construcción "he estado" pasa lo mismo, quizá a ti no te resulta tan familiar porque el español que tú hablas está más influenciado por el español de América (me parece que comentaste un día que vienes de Panamá o has estado mucho tiempo ahí...?) pero en España es una construcción de lo más común y de toda la vida, no es un anglicismo.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## el_novato

A ver, a ver:

He estado leyendo este tema, perdón, este "thread", solo hago un comentario al comentario de belen, *indepediente * de todo lo que hay detrás, de los mensajes de Leopold (buenos comentarios) y de David (interesantes comentarios).



El uso de "he estado ..." también es comun en esta parte del mundo.

P.D.  Indepediente a todo, hasta si es correcto usarlo o no.



			
				belen said:
			
		

> . ... Mientras que en el resto de los países hispano hablantes, se usa el pretérito perfecto simple ...
> 
> Me temo que con la construcción "he estado" pasa lo mismo, quizá a ti no te resulta tan familiar porque el español que tú hablas está más influenciado por el español de América (me parece que comentaste un día que vienes de Panamá o has estado mucho tiempo ahí...?) pero en España es una construcción de lo más común y de toda la vida, no es un anglicismo. ...



Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Leopold said:
			
		

> ...   He sido comido (I've been eaten) ...



   Espero que haya sido por una agradable dama, y no por un ejercito de mosquitos o sanguijuelas.


----------



## el_novato

El que se comieron


----------



## Hatuey

El Novato,

Good comments and images. In the name of learning, how did you do it?


----------



## el_novato

Hola Huatey:

*Apretar * cualquiera de los botones "Post Reply", "Quote" o "Go Advanced" (los cuales puedes ver en esta pantalla).

Se abre la pantalla "Reply to Thread", y debajo de esta está "Additional Options", dentro de ella hay una parte que se llama Attach Files.  *Aprietas * el botón "Manage Attachments".

Se abre una pantalla que se llama "Manage Attachments", dentro de la cual tienes el botón "Examinar", al apretarlo, se abre el explorador de tu computadora, buscas el archivo que quieres subir, lo seleccionas y escoges "abrir" o "open", te redirecciona a esta pantalla, y aprietas el botón Upload, y listo !!!.  Las instrucciones de la pantalla "Manage Attachments" te llevan de la mano.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Nota:  Solo se puede subir un archivo igual o menor que 97.7 KB.  Borré la imagen que puse, para ver si lo permitía pero no, cada tipo de archivo tiene un límite de espacio.


----------



## el_novato

el_novato said:
			
		

> El que se comieron



..........................................................


----------



## Hatuey

Hola Novato, 

Gracias,
H.


----------



## el_novato

Hatuey said:
			
		

> Hola Novato,
> 
> Gracias,
> H.



Hola:

Esto que te explico, una vez me lo explico un compañero, Focalist.   Dicen que para muestra un botón, asi que te mando este dibujo.



.


----------



## Hatuey

Hola Novato,
Te agradezco la ayuda que me das. Y la grafica (¿imágen?) que mandaste es muy útil.

Saludos
Hatuey


----------



## Leopold

Hatuey said:
			
		

> Hola Novato,
> Te agradezco la ayuda que me das. Y la grafica (¿imágen?) que mandaste es muy útil.
> 
> Saludos
> Hatuey


  A mí me parece más adecuado "imagen" (sin tilde)

  L.


----------



## Hatuey

Hola Leopoldo,
Gracias
Saludos
Hatuey


----------



## el_novato

Hatuey said:
			
		

> Hola Novato,
> Te agradezco la ayuda que me das. ...



Es un placer poder ayudar.




			
				Hatuey said:
			
		

> ..0  Y la grafica (¿imágen?) que ...



Como bien dice *Leopold*, se usa la palabra imagen, la palabra gráfica se usa en otra aplicación, y depende del tipo: columnas, barras, líneas, circular, etc

Agitemos las aguas un poco.


Si usaras la palabra gráfico, se puede asociar con una imagen (y no propiamente con una gráfica).  Bueno, al fin y al cabo todo es imagen.

NOTA:
Cuando veas una palabra subrayada, por lo general es un enlace (_link_) a alguna página (_web page_), y se le picas, te manda a la página; por ejemplo, en los tipos de gráfica, te puse unos enlaces.  Te explico esto, porque yo no lo sabía al principio, esto me lo explico *Artrella*.  *Leopold * me enseño a rayar las palabras, y asi, otro compañeros me han enseñado otras cosas (que no se relacionan por el momento).


----------



## juanma

_Hoy he estado comiendo con Alejandro
Hoy he comido con Alejandro_

They are both correct. The first sentence sounds a bit like _I came across Alejandro and we both decided to have lunch together._

The second sentence is more general. It just states the fact of the two people having lunch together.


----------



## Hatuey

Hola Novato,

Gracias de nuevo. 

Saludos,
Hatuey


----------

